# V-Cube Release Date



## It3ration (Feb 24, 2008)

As I'm sure everyone is aware, the new V-Cubes (http://www.v-cubes.com/products.php) were recently featured in the Spielwarenmesse International Toy Fair in Nurberg, Germany on February 7th through the 12th of 2008. Did anyone get a chance to go to this fair? I assume that it was closed to the public. 

There were rumors floating around that the cubes would be available to the public on February 23rd (today) but there is no new activity on their site. Does anyone have any idea when these cubes will be available? For their size (5x5x5, 6x6x6 and 7x7x7) their rotational movement seems amazing. Hopefully they will be available soon!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 24, 2008)

Jean-Louis Mathieu went and he told me that "they announced that they were going to announce them another time"


----------



## rubik_fr (Mar 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Jean-Louis Mathieu went and he told me that "they announced that they were going to announce them another time"



Salut,

Arnaud, I'm afraid you've made an error somewhere ! :confused:
I've never said I went there, though I would have liked to 
But now the official announcement is done on the V-CUBE site.
It will be difficult to wait for at least 3 months to have them but we make them reality now, for sure !! 
And I confirm the moves are very good ones, in my opinion ! the 5x5x5 from erick is so good !! even if the new mold rubik 5x5x5 is totally different from the old one (maybe too loose).

Arnaud, I will send you a personal message tonight !! so check it.
JLM


----------



## SkateTracker (Mar 5, 2008)

I know this is kinda off-topic, but I heard somewhere that the estimated price for each cube would be $100? Is that true? I mean, I'm a pretty hardcore speed cubing fan and I've been looking forward to the V-Cubes but I'm not loaded. That's just not reasonable.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

rubik_fr said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Jean-Louis Mathieu went and he told me that "they announced that they were going to announce them another time"
> ...


I must have misunderstood you at Benelux Open 2008. But you/I was right anyway, they did announce them another time


----------



## It3ration (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, I happened to stumble upon the full patent for all of these new cubes. The way they are designed is ingenious. The patent document can be downloaded here:

http://www.google.com/patents?id=TVabAAAAEBAJ&dq=cubic+logic+toy

When you look at the pictures it's easy to see how it solves the rotational issues in large cubes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 5, 2008)

It3ration said:


> Hey, I happened to stumble upon the full patent for all of these new cubes. The way they are designed is ingenious. The patent document can be downloaded here:
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents?id=TVabAAAAEBAJ&dq=cubic+logic+toy
> 
> When you look at the pictures it's easy to see how it solves the rotational issues in large cubes.



That's.... Brilliant.


----------



## It3ration (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah - it's easy to see why they are so incredibly stable - the corner pieces are huge.  Also, the conical structure of the centers and edge pieces.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

I would really like to order 2 (or maybe more) "family packs". Such a pack should consist of all sizes, ranging from 1 (yes 1) to 11 and should have a bonus 3x3x3 and a carrying bag.
2 of those family packs would be great to take with me to every competition. 1 cube for competition, 1 cube for warm-ups and I need 4 3x3x3's for Fewest Moves and Multi-blind


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 25, 2008)

does anybody know the prices?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2008)

No, no one knows the prices.

(That was an easy question to answer.  )


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure some people do... but they are sworn to secrecy. All I know is that one of them has said they are very reasonable.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2008)

Kickflip1993 said:


> does anybody know the prices?


No, but rumors are between 40 and 60 Euro


----------



## Erik (Mar 25, 2008)

I also heared rumors about 100....
Nothin is sure, stop speculating just wait for the cubes and see.
(No I don't know anything about how much the cubes will be)


----------



## benjediman (Mar 25, 2008)

off-topic but: do you think their designs for all cubes allow for a screw-spring structure?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 25, 2008)

benjediman, the patents for their cubes are available online, and yes, they use springs in their design.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 25, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> benjediman, the patents for their cubes are available online, and yes, they use springs in their design.



I read over the patents. The structure on them is just brilliant. 

When I heard about cubes expanding past 7x7x7, I just thought "Yeah right." Then I looked over the patent and was amazed.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2008)

Also, I hope they make white versions and black versions, but with regular sticker-colors, not the black stickers 

[dream]
So basically 1 order of:
1x1x1 to 11x11x11 white plastic for collecting
1x1x1 to 11x11x11 white plastic for trading
1x1x1 to 11x11x11 black plastic for speedcubing
1x1x1 to 11x11x11 black plastic for backup-speedcubing
And hopefully they include an extra 3x3x3 in those packages (a nice see-through carrying bag please) as a bonus-gift for one-handed and multi-blind.
[/dream]


----------



## Y2k (Mar 26, 2008)

Where are the patents at online? I'd love to look at them.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh Arnaud, I hope that you are rich, because even at 40 euro for one puzzle (5x5 or bigger) the entire thing would cost you well over 1000 euro, and I wouldn't want someone to spend ALL of their money on cubes!

As for me, I'd probably want two of each - one to make into a supercube ;-) and one for normal cubing. We'll see what happens, though. I should get a job to pay for all this...


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2008)

Fortunately I have a job to pay for all of this


----------



## RobinBloehm (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, but where to find the patents online? Googled them, but could not find them, maybe 'cause they're greek?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.google.com/patents?id=TVabAAAAEBAJ&dq=verdes+cube


----------



## flamingBurrito (Mar 27, 2008)

wow thats a great find...

judging from the patent, it looks pretty cool...


----------



## Y2k (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks bass, those look amazing. It looks like in the high N cubes, the edges are bigger than the centers, I guess thats mandatory unless you want a cube the size of your head.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Mar 28, 2008)

I know they're not selling them yet, but does anyone know if Mr. Verdes has made any prototypes of cubes >7?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2008)

Other sizes of cube might exist in physical form, but I have only ever seen pictures of prototypes for the 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7. I'm sure we'll see other sizes soon, though! Make sure to buy lots of the cubes they release, so they will be sure to make other sizes for us too


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 28, 2008)

What is recommend for 5x5 before they come out, or should I just wait?
Rubik's 
Eastsheen
Meffet's (6cm mini assembly, looks a lot like an eastsheen)
Which is best?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2008)

That Meffert's is just an Eastsheen

There are already lots of topics about Rubiks vs Eastsheen. Both are good but different, personal preference is important


----------



## Ocmiente (Jun 20, 2008)

*v-cubes available now*

The online has just opened at www.v-cubes.com. 
Current prices are:
v-cube 5 €25.00 ($ 39.00)
v-cube 6 €39.00 ($ 60.84)
v-cube 7 €48.00 ($ 74.88)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ocmiente said:


> The online has just opened at www.v-cubes.com.
> Current prices are:
> v-cube 5 €25.00 ($ 39.00)
> v-cube 6 €39.00 ($ 60.84)
> v-cube 7 €48.00 ($ 74.88)



cool! haha now i need some money


----------



## Raffael (Jun 20, 2008)

Ocmiente said:


> The online has just opened at www.v-cubes.com.
> Current prices are:
> v-cube 5 €25.00 ($ 39.00)
> v-cube 6 €39.00 ($ 60.84)
> v-cube 7 €48.00 ($ 74.88)



These prices are without the 19% VAT..

I need more money too


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 20, 2008)

If you order them now, do they ship now or do they ship in September?

I assume September but it never hurts to hope.


----------



## It3ration (Jun 20, 2008)

is this ligit?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes... you will get the cubes about 2 weeks from when you order. This is completely legit, and very worth the money.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 20, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Yes... you will get the cubes about 2 weeks from when you order. This is completely legit, and very worth the money.



Ahhh, that's great.

On the other hand, I just bought an eastsheen 5x5x5, and I guess now it's just for show.

OK, I just ordered them. It certainly wasn't cheap, but I figure they last for a long time and it's the only way I can get a 7x7x7 cube.


----------



## It3ration (Jun 20, 2008)

man, that's great! i've been waiting for these forever!


----------



## It3ration (Jun 20, 2008)

this is probably a stupid question, but i was wondering..

are they planning to sell these long-term? i may not be able to get all of them now, and i'm afraid they'll take them off the market. it's taken them forever to finally get them out.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 20, 2008)

It3ration said:


> this is probably a stupid question, but i was wondering..
> 
> are they planning to sell these long-term? i may not be able to get all of them now, and i'm afraid they'll take them off the market. it's taken them forever to finally get them out.



I believe I heard that they made 500 of each cube.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 20, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> It3ration said:
> 
> 
> > this is probably a stupid question, but i was wondering..
> ...



No, that was actually a number that happen to appear in the beta of the site. Perhaps it's how many they have, but I'm pretty sure they would make more.


----------



## It3ration (Jun 20, 2008)

I just bought a V-Cube 5, 6 and 7. I have been waiting SO long for this. 

YES.


----------



## Statical (Jun 20, 2008)

wow 6x6 and 7x7


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 20, 2008)

Just placed my order.

Oh my God I can't wait to try 7x7x7 BLD :-D :-D :-D :-D

Chris


----------



## Jack (Jun 20, 2008)

I just bought 5-7! (I think within a month half the people on this forum will have them already!) Btw, does anyone know why they originally said that they wouldn't ship until September and now all of a sudden they changed it to 2 weeks?


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 20, 2008)

We'll all crowd around Jack at NOS to try these out haha. I remember when Ron solved the 7x7 after WC in the lobby, and everyone just wanted to touch it and take photos with it. Hehe.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2008)

I just ordered one of each. I'm really disappointed that I couldn't order two of each, but we just can't afford it right now. I hope that when I'm ready to order the second of each, they're still available (or available again).

So, is it now time to start calling 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 "mid-size cubes"? 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 are "little cubes", and now 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 are "big cubes". 

I can't wait to solve a big cube BLD.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 20, 2008)

I ordered mine today (5x5-7x7)  Im order no. 110  Can't Wait. Yahh


----------



## ROOT (Jun 21, 2008)

i ordered 5-7 as well, anyone going to try 2-7 BLD relay soon?


----------



## hdskull (Jun 21, 2008)

Jack said:


> I just bought 5-7! (I think within a month half the people on this forum will have them already!) Btw, does anyone know why they originally said that they wouldn't ship until September and now all of a sudden they changed it to 2 weeks?



I sent in a message last week saying that I'm disappointed that I wasn't able to order since I messaged them way earlier (like a year ago). Maybe others did that too?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2008)

ROOT said:


> i ordered 5-7 as well, anyone going to try 2-7 BLD relay soon?



I'm a wimp; I'm going to solve both a 6x6x6 and a 7x7x7 individually before I try the 2-7 relay. And I might even do the 2-6 relay before I try the 2-7 relay; we'll see.

My big goal before the end of the summer: I hope to get all of those (6x6x6, 7x7x7, 2-6 relay, 2-7 relay, all BLD of course).


----------



## ROOT (Jun 22, 2008)

woah, V-cubes just restocked both today and yesterday. it was down to i think 95 7x7s and then back up to 230 as well with 6x6 and 5x5 but with not as much sold in the first place. Also, the 5x5 sales are going down alot slower than the 7x7's are, but thats explained for itself


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, I know they are up to at least 700 orders (wOw). In order for that, they definitely would've had to restock some seeing they only started with 500


----------

